

Down the Rabbit Hole: on viral texts and linking to sources - samclemens
http://www.scottbot.net/HIAL/?p=41397

======
lips
And thus, stuff like: perma.cc

Though it strikes me that with such an extended chain, it'd be better to
essentially have ping-backs for each item that referenced or used the data.

At least with stuff like this there aren't privacy concerns, and it's not a
low-level web commodity like a picture. EXIF & IPTC data can show authorship,
but can also store location data, and whatever crap you (or your software)
decides to stuff into metadata. It pisses me off that tumblr strips metadata,
but all-told, it's the best course of action anytime people use your platform
to post erm.. selfies.

------
stevesearer
As someone with a large amount of content that is both casually shared or
blatantly ripped off, there doesn't really seem like a great way to fight this
sort of behavior. Calling out sites which steal content publicly would likely
end up in them gaining additional visitors and views.

Has anyone here found good ways of battling sites that "repost" content
without attribution?

~~~
danieltillett
Denial of service :)

More serious you are fighting a losing battle here. If even the big media
companies with full time employees can’t stop this it is basically impossible.

Google might be able to do something about this if they banned sites that
continually re-posted content without attribution, but even here you would
have issues - you would not want to get into the situation where because of
the time google crawled your site you were accused of stealing from the
reposter.

------
gcb0
the tweets at the end hint that the way Facebook attributes reposts (or even
better, tumblr, which keeps the full path) should solve it.

I'd say it mighty even be useful for silly articles like the one he started
with, but for anything more serious, with several sources, those solutions to
crediting a single source are but a joke. a lame joke no less.

